# Fonction recherchev sous Numbers



## Julien03140 (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Je connais actuellement un petit soucis sous numbers avec la fonction recherchev. Ma formule semble bonne =RECHERCHEV(B11;Table::Tableau 1::A2:A51;Table::Tableau 1::L2:L51) mais j'obtiens "argument 3 dans RECHERCHEV attend un nombre mais à trouvé un ●".Pourtant c'est bien la réponse attendue. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment contourner le problème. Peut être une autre fonction ou alors un réglage que je n'ai pas fait pour autoriser les caractères spéciaux. Bref j'espère que quelqu'un arrivera à me venir en aide.


----------



## Julien03140 (6 Mai 2015)

Petite précision que j'avais oubliée: Je suis sur Ipad ! 

_-----------
Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Alors, on déménage ! *


----------

